# Trek sues Subaru



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

TREK Bikes v CROSSTREK Cars « The Trademark Blog

Seems rather petty....thoughts?


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

:nono:Never heard of Trek Crosstrek... Really Trek? C'mon man


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

Im guessing there are some people on this team who are a little confused:
Subaru Trek | Cycling Teams | Trek Bikes


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

A page right out of the Speshy legal manual. Sue everyone who even hints at anything remotely resembling anything from Big S. Oh that's right, it's Big T.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Tree huggin hippie wars....


YYYEEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah...*



poorboy006 said:


> TREK Bikes v CROSSTREK Cars « The Trademark Blog
> 
> Seems rather petty....thoughts?


seems petty to me. I don't think of Trek bikes at all when I see that Subaru Crosstrek. I don't think anybody else will confuse the two, or think they are related in any way.



BigHit-Maniac said:


> Tree huggin hippie wars....
> 
> YYYEEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


Huh?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

It's such a nonsense lawsuit. Just like fuel, slash, session, remedy, lush, trek is just another word it's even more fitting for a Subaru model.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

ugh...

Ever-increasing corporate megalomania. In related news: Apple is suing the owner of a small German cafe named "Apfelkind" because she uses an apple as her logo. Nevermind that Apple encroached on Apple Records to begin with, way back in the 80s. Don't these companies know that petty nonsense like this does more to hurt their brand than protect?

At this rate, it won't be long until our iTunes accounts are linked to the produce section at the local grocery, and Steve Jobs' estate gets a royalty for every apple we eat.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh now I get it. I am a Subaru sales rep and each autumn they publish a list of Trek bikes I can get at a massive discount. This year we did not get a list and nobody at Subaru knew why. Makes sense now.

Oh and **** Trek, this is lame. I thought Specialized were the sue-happy industry giants!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Another law-firm is going to make big $$ on this idiotic lawsuit. I hope Subaru wins this lunacy suit..


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Moot point now I guess...



> Meet the Team
> Performance off-road and on. That's what the Subaru-Trek partnership is all about. It's why they support the greatest pro racers in the world, as well as the International Mountain Bicycling Association. What's more, both are committed to a clean, healthy environment.


Subaru Trek | Cycling Teams | Trek Bikes


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't get it, kind of silly if you ask me. Is Trek hurting for money? I checked out the car, my wife has a Trek bike, I just shake my head at why everyone sues everyone for stupid things. On a side note I would purchase the car, but would never buy a Trek bike again. Things like this just put people off,


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

bighit-maniac said:


> tree huggin hippie wars....
> 
> Yyyeeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


lol


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Whatever studio owns the Star Trek franchise should sue Trek bikes. Now I can add Trek to the list of bikes I'd never consider.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Malibu412 said:


> A page right out of the Speshy legal manual. Sue everyone who even hints at anything remotely resembling anything from Big S. Oh that's right, it's Big T.


 My first thought when I read the title :thumbsup:


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Well Trek is about to get a big one from DW too. Remember this Singletrack Magazine | Dave Weagle to sue Trek over Split Pivot 'infringement' 
Finally it's happening.


----------



## SoCalAl (Aug 29, 2004)

This reminds me of when Cannondale trademarked the term "freeride" leading to the Rocky Mountain Froriders. An equally stupid use of legal fees.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

simple78 said:


> I don't get it, kind of silly if you ask me. Is Trek hurting for money? I checked out the car, my wife has a Trek bike, I just shake my head at why everyone sues everyone for stupid things. On a side note I would purchase the car, but would never buy a Trek bike again. Things like this just put people off,


Exactly, makes me want that WRX even more now. My last Trek will be the Top Fuel 9.9 SSL that they sent me for warranty a couple years ago. That frankly I can't even get rid of.

Makes me want to do a photo shoot of people who own Subaru's standing in front of their cars with different brand bikes than Trek...just a gigantic compilation...


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Although im not a fan of Subaru, they and Volvo have the best AWD systems for their cars.
OT: Trek is going the way of Apple, being a fcking patent troll, <3 patent-free/opensource


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Wasmachineman NL said:


> Although im not a fan of Subaru, they and Volvo have the best AWD systems for their cars.
> OT: Trek is going the way of Apple, being a fcking patent troll, <3 patent-free/opensource


Never speak ill of the cult of Apple or Subaru!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

This BS is all over the Subaru forums too. Many pi$$ed off Subaru owners who ride as well.
IMHO this will backfire for Trek.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Especially Subaru sponsor(ed) the Mtb team with trek and Gary fisher. 

Crosstrek as a Subaru model does not make me think of trek. Outback model however makes me hungry. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> Never speak ill of the cult of Apple or Subaru!


Do you mean Apple or *Trek*?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

jochribs said:


> Do you mean Apple or *Trek*?


Both Apple and Subaru were cult products at one time - they've gone more mainstream now. Trek seems like another big boring bike company.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Wasmachineman NL said:


> OT: Trek is going the way of Apple, being a fcking patent troll, <3 patent-free/opensource


You mean going the way of Samsung being a patent thief

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm suing everyone in this thread.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

next they might sue Star Trek for using the word Trek... think i'm going to go on a biking trek tomorrow.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I'm suing everyone in this thread.


LMAO! Reminds me of the Jerky Boy's skit. "Sue everyone"


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

shwinn8 said:


> next they might sue Star Trek for using the word Trek... think i'm going to go on a biking trek tomorrow.


Lol I borrowed your Star Trek comment and posted a nice message on Trek's Facebook page. Everyone should go there to troll them


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I am just a dumb a$$ from the middle of the USA and am not confused by which is an old hybrid bike in the neighbor's garage, a Subaru car, past teams or a team associated with VW.

Considering the Nov filing date I'll add Trek to a former and current US generals as finalists for the Nov 2012 butt clown of the month contest.


----------



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

Next thing you know Trek will be suing Curtis Mayfield for his previous use of "superfly". I think its good that Subaru has a chance to break their ties with Trek. Trek's poor quality does not fit the character of a brand like Subaru.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

poorboy006 said:


> Next thing you know Trek will be suing Curtis Mayfield for his previous use of "superfly". I think its good that Subaru has a chance to break their ties with Trek. Trek's poor quality does not fit the character of a brand like Subaru.


Well put.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

well, that'll make this jersey a bit awkward...


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

poorboy006 said:


> Next thing you know Trek will be suing Curtis Mayfield for his previous use of "superfly". I think its good that Subaru has a chance to break their ties with Trek. Trek's poor quality does not fit the character of a brand like Subaru.


I'll 3rd that...:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone remember the VW Jetta Trek? Certainly they're being asses, but if VW was interested in a partnership, I can see why Trek might think it's worth defending their trademark.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Spike Lee sued Spike TV for using his unofficial nick name ...


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Breaking news Subaru to discontinue sponsorship of Trek over petty lawsuit initiated by Trek. Subaru to consider counter-suing Trek for use of the Name Fuel as it might confuse individuals associating Trek bikes with Subaru cars. :skep:

Back to our regular scheduled insanity.


----------



## fatsandwich (Dec 9, 2012)

Wonder if they would go after Star Trek

where no bicycle has gone before.


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

if I saw that car the only way I could relate it with trek is if it have a bike rack and a trek on the top I use a trek bike it is my second one but this is pure bull***t i like both brands


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Dang. Double post.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

XJaredX said:


> Lol I borrowed your Star Trek comment and posted a nice message on Trek's Facebook page. Everyone should go there to troll them


Way to be original. You really showed them.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Everyone so sue happy...grrrr....


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Just think... this sort of crap is part of what you pay for when you buy a retail car or bike.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

They deserve each other. Trek makes frames that break and provides shoddy warranty, Subaru on the other hand makes engines with leaking head gaskets.

Oh yea, I owned a Subaru Outback.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

PatrickK said:


> They deserve each other. Trek makes frames that break and provides shoddy warranty, Subaru on the other hand makes engines with leaking head gaskets.
> 
> Oh yea, I owned a Subaru Outback.


How many miles before it blew? My forester has 174k and just keeps going.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

PatrickK said:


> They deserve each other. Trek makes frames that break and provides shoddy warranty, Subaru on the other hand makes engines with leaking head gaskets.
> 
> Oh yea, I owned a Subaru Outback.


Did you build a time machine in the year 2004 and travel ahead 8 years to tell us this? Cuz the newer models don't have that problem anymore.

Besides, a leaky head gasket is a rite of passage for a Subaru owner. They should make a Badge of Ownership for it


----------



## Bgyglfr (Nov 27, 2012)

Just to be the devils advocate. If trek doesn't vigorousely defend their trademark with Subaru, they will loose the right to defend it if someone actually infringes on it. For example, a competitive product from another bike company. It's ignorant but true. 
Just sayin'


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Bgyglfr said:


> Just to be the devils advocate. If trek doesn't vigorousely defend their trademark with Subaru, they will loose the right to defend it if someone actually infringes on it. For example, a competitive product from another bike company. It's ignorant but true.
> Just sayin'


Of course "trek" was just a word before the bike company started using it. Subaru is backed by Toyota and Fuji Heavy Industrial, Trek will loss for lack of legal resources. Maybe they could working on making good bikes in the future instead of lawsuits.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow...

I have both brands in my household...

I'm disappointed in TREK, but torn between the two...


----------



## bmh (Sep 29, 2010)

I work for the company that owns Powerbilt golf clubs. They have a line called "Grand Slams". Before I started working there they sued Denny's over their use of the name Grand Slam for their Grand Slam breakfast. We of course lost the case.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ Shoulda gone after the MLB!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ Shoulda gone after the MLB!


Or PGA, and tennis. 
Dell, has Dell computer call you up yet

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah... but I let it go to voice-mail...problem solved! :thumbsup:


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

highdelll said:


> yeah... but I let it go to voice-mail...problem solved! :thumbsup:


Ain't life grand.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

slam


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

highdelll said:


> slam


LMAO Winner!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mimi1885 said:


> LMAO Winner!!


WTF??? Why is there a SWAT team outside my house and a chopper overhead now?


----------



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

SS Hack said:


> Of course "trek" was just a word before the bike company started using it. Subaru is backed by Toyota and Fuji Heavy Industrial, Trek will loss for lack of legal resources. Maybe they could working on making good bikes in the future instead of lawsuits.


:thumbsup:

Then the customer wouldn't have to pay for lawyer fees and a second frame up front!


----------



## Bgyglfr (Nov 27, 2012)

Man, I'm new to the forum but it seems there a lot of trek haters out there. I'm not saying this lawsuit is a positive thing but it's normal business for any company that wants to keep their trademarks. My understanding of the law is that, if you don't defend your trademark every time it is infringed, you loose the right to ownership of it. It may be the case that trek doesn't care if they win or not. They might just be filing to maintain ownership of the trademark. 

As far as the guys complaining about warranties, are all of the jabs being made by people who had a bad warranty experience or just guys jumping on the bandwagon? My personal experience with them is only positive. I had a carbon wheel warrantied once because a bungee cord crushed the carbon rim (my fault). They replaced the wheel. Had a bontranger tire fail. They replaced it. I have a buddy who crashed his madone and they replaced the frame no charge. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

"I had a carbon wheel warrantied once because a bungee cord crushed the carbon rim (my fault)." - quality construction I must say.

Maybe also sue:

Nepal Treks | Treks in Nepal with Asian Trekking
Home
Nepal Treks | Everest Base Camp Trek | Annapurna Circuit Trek | Bhutan Treks | Himalayan Adventure Travel
Wilderness Trekking
Nepal Trekking | Nepal Tours | Family Tour Packages Travel in Nepal
Sky Trekking Alaska
TREK, Inc - High Voltage and Electrostatic Equipment | TREK, Inc. - sounds like they are asking for a suing
Star Trek Homepage
TREK Quality Parts - some day
Stir Trek
Trek up the Tower - not much $$$ in .orgs these days
http://www.teamtrek.com/ - easily sued
Thermo - this one is really good for suing!
Trek Expo - sue-able
Trek Radio | Star Trek Radio | STO Radio | Star Trek Online Radio | A 24/7 Star Trek Online streaming radio station! - next addition to empire, can be sued in
New and Refurbished Electronic Test and Measurement Equipment - Trek Equipment Corporation - also know as Bontrager - sue-able
The Trek BBS - Powered by vBulletin - sue bbs, they make wheels in 20"
Monopod, Travel Tripod and Camcorder Tripod Outfitter | Trek-Tech
Sea Trek

I may be slightly biased with Trek...


----------



## Bgyglfr (Nov 27, 2012)

It was a set of wheels actually made by HED for bontranger. You can throw out that brand with trek as well. 

I guess I'm wrong Trek is the devil and all other brands are righteous.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Bgyglfr said:


> I guess I'm wrong Trek is the devil and all other brands are righteous.


Uhh, not so much. From the brand I ride and one of a multitude of lawsuits.

http://forums.mtbr.com/california-n...ic-designs-adventure-cycling-gear-581818.html


----------



## Bgyglfr (Nov 27, 2012)

That's a funny quote in your signature Malibu. 

Yeah, I completely agree, these lawsuits are ridiculous and I am for the small guy. Personnay i think that an independant owner makes Better decisions for his/her own company as well as the community they live. I have experienced fist hand the ignorant decisions that the "leaders" or some corporations make. Often not in the companys best interest let alone the community/country they serve. That's actually how ended up with Treks. My LBS owner is a good friend and that's what they carry. 

I think a lot of it still lies in the laws themselves. They favor the big companies and force them to sue when it may not be an actual problem to them. You have to spend the money to sue or you loose your right to defend your trademark. Small guys don't have the money and the big guys take advantage of them. Maybe there's a lawyer out there who could explain it better than me.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Bgyglfr said:


> That's a funny quote in your signature Malibu.


Thanks to Fo.



Bgyglfr said:


> I think a lot of it still lies in the laws themselves. They favor the big companies and force them to sue when it may not be an actual problem to them. You have to spend the money to sue or you loose your right to defend your trademark. Small guys don't have the money and the big guys take advantage of them. Maybe there's a lawyer out there who could explain it better than me.


And, maybe one can explain to who it is that keeps track of possible infringements then brings these to bear when a lawsuit is filed. Otherwords, if Trek failed to sue Subaru but later sued, say, Jeep because they had the name Trek in a product, would Trek have a less viable case because they didn't sue Subaru over the Crosstrek supposed name "infringement" ? Sounds like hiding behind a bunch of legal posturing bs to me.


----------



## Bgyglfr (Nov 27, 2012)

All I know is I have a buddy who owns a scuba shop who was in this situation. He told me that if he was forced to file a suit against someone he didn't feel was a risk to his business because if he didn't vigorously defend his brand name someone else could sue him and take it even though he was the first to use the name. Absolutely ignorant law if true.


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

highdelll said:


> well, that'll make this jersey a bit awkward...


That's an excellent point she should remove it at once!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

While on the subject of meaningless law suits. 

In Chandler, Arizona there is a brewery and they had a beer called the Sun Devil Ale. Being in the Phoenix metro area tons of businesses use the words Sun Devil in the in their name because of the proximity to Arizona State University, who are the Sun Devils. 

Well, ASU started lawsuit proceedings with a stop and desist order saying that Sun Devil Ale infringed on ASU's copyright. Petty because if you go to Arizona's corporation commission web site and type in Sun Devil, literally 5 pages of businesses use Sun Devil in their name. ASU just didn't like the fact that it's name was associated with alcohol! WTF...the biggest party school in the nation...really? There's even a Sun Devil liquor in Tempe. 

Anyway San Tan Brewery changed the name of the brew to Devil's Ale rather than an expensive fight. Deep pockets prevail over the little guy.


----------



## Bgyglfr (Nov 27, 2012)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> While on the subject of meaningless law suits.
> 
> In Chandler, Arizona there is a brewery and they had a beer called the Sun Devil Ale. Being in the Phoenix metro area tons of businesses use the words Sun Devil in the in their name because of the proximity to Arizona State University, who are the Sun Devils.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good enough reason to support the brewery. Ill be looking for some Devils ale next time I grab a six.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Trek is now opening their own stores while they have Trek dealers within 5 miles of them down here. I wonder how long these LBS's are going to keep the brand in their stores before dumping them like yesterdays waste..:skep:


----------

